# ICE Agent Suspended For Arresting Illegal



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I put this in the politics section, If you dont think politics has anything to do with this your hopeless and stick your head back in the sand.

Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Ala., is demanding answers after a report surfaced that a U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agent is facing punishment for arresting an illegal immigrant. 
The unidentified agent could face a three-day suspension after he arrested a 35-year-old illegal immigrant from Mexico who had as many as 10 traffic violations. 
The agent was ordered by supervisors to release the individual because he was not a "priority target." When the officer balked, he was threatened with a three-day suspension and the illegal alien was let go. 
"The actions that it appears were taken by your agency send a message to agents in the field that they will be punished for doing their duty and enforcing the law," Sessions wrote in an letter to ICE Director John Morton and obtained exclusively by Fox News.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/08/03/sen-sessions-wants-answers-after-ice-agent-suspended-for-arresting-illegal/#ixzz22Vecwgi6​


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Un*^()ing believable ..this makes me want to vomit


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Shit like this makes me face palm so hard that I give myself mild traumatic brain injury. I guess Chairman O doesn't want his voting base in jail.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

mtc said:


> Had a pair in custody yesterday - ICE wanted nothing to do with them.
> 
> Despite claims to the contrary - there seems to be no way to report their whereabouts to ICE.
> 
> The message codes are blocked from LEAPS and CJISWEB is useless.


The ICE Agent that covers Quincy (himself a LEGAL immigrant, no less) is awesome. If we want someone held, the desk sergeant calls his cell phone, and he'll have a detainer faxed over within 30 minutes, even at 3am. I don't think he's ever turned down a request.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Now the illegal will file a law suit for false arrest. Where is the supervisor's report for letting the illegal go.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The ICE Agent that covers Quincy (himself a LEGAL immigrant, no less) is awesome. If we want someone held, the desk sergeant calls his cell phone, and he'll have a detainer faxed over within 30 minutes, even at 3am. I don't think he's ever turned down a request.


I'm friends with a former ICE Agent that was like that and took pride in his job and having an excellent working relationship with the departments in his operations area.

Notice I said former.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just took everything in me to not whip my iPhone through the windshield... Not sure how I would of explained that one to the brass!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oscar8 said:


> Just took everything in me to not whip my iPhone through the windshield... Not sure how I would of explained that one to the brass!


I hope you weren't driving at the time. ICE might get you for THAT.

Firefighters are no longer permitted to put out fires.
Surgeons will no longer allowed to operate on sick individuals.
Police Officers will allow looting, speeding and murder.
ICE agents will no longer be allowed to arrest illegal immigrants.
Teachers will no longer be allowed to teach.
Farmers must forever cease from farming.

What did I miss?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> I hope you weren't driving at the time. ICE might get you for THAT.
> 
> Firefighters are no longer permitted to put out fires.
> Surgeons will no longer allowed to operate on sick individuals.
> ...


FIFY


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I know there's plenty more that could fall under the new ICE rule of, "You were hired to do 'this'. You earn your pay by doing 'this'. DO _*NOT*_ earn your pay and DO _*NOT*_ do this, we'll pay you anyway. That was_* NOT*_ a suggestion, by the way."


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Unreal, great way to attract new applicants to your department.


----------

